# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  electrical question. not vehicle related

## grand99

at work we have a zamboni or floor scrubber thats been out of service for ages. it blew a capacitor.
unfortunately before i took on this task of reviving it, i never got to see how the switches were wired up.

i cant try to get a picture up in a bit if need be, but heres what i have.
2 hot wires. 1 is spliced so i have 2 hot wires but 3 hot connections.
1 ground wire spliced the same way as the spliced hot.
a brown wire, and a grey wire.
i have 2 switches, 4 terminals on each.
and the battery charge indicator is missing which im sure doesnt matter much.

i have tried numerous set ups and none activate the cleaner.
the only way i have been able to power it up is by bridging a connection on the motherboard itself with my finger or knife, so i know its getting power to the board. 

id love to not have to MOP these floors anymore...

----------


## Ryan

Without a wiring diagram or tracing out the wires by hand, it would be near impossible to figure out without possibly blowing other components. 

Do you have a year/make/model and have you searched Google for a wiring diagram?

----------

